# Good looking field dogs?



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Can anyone give me names of Lab stud dogs from field lines with sound structure and good looks?


Thanks!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I believe an Abe son placed quite well at a Labrador specialty show shown by Fran Smith DVM.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

NFC Rocket comes to mind. He's is about as nice a they come in Field dogs in terms of conformation. I think you will find that there is much more to choose from in yellow Labs than black with Field dogs.

Does in have to be FC and/or AFC? Or, can it be an untitled dog with a strong Field pedigree?


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, Nancy. Being in the same area, I can vouch for Fran having nice dogs. And she is a stickler for genetic health besides. Not being a "field" person, I can't vouch for what Abe's registered name is ;-) Can you help me out with this?


Thanks!


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> NFC Rocket comes to mind. He's is about as nice a they come in Field dogs in terms of conformation. I think you will find that there is much more to choose from in yellow Labs than black with Field dogs.
> 
> Does in have to be FC and/or AFC? Or, can it be an untitled dog with a strong Field pedigree?




Thanks for the suggestion! The bitch I am thinking of carries yellow, so a yellow stud dog wouldn't be all bad...

An untitled dog with a strong field pedigree would be fine. Please feel free to suggest any that come to mind!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ken Archer has a pup by a dog bred by Mary Howley that is Field titled and really nice in terms of type. I think he is black.

Hilltops's Hayseed (Bubba) is nice but I wouldn't breed him to another yellow dog, he has poor nose pigmentation but over-all nice. Cosmo Concerto Charlie has a nice body but, haven't seen his tail. Hard to tell what that tail looks like when they are sitting. Both NAFC Cropper and M D Houston produced some great looking dogs in terms of type. 

I'll PM you some other suggestions as they come to mind.

When one ask for breed type in Field dogs, it is almost a trick question! :wink:


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Rebel With a Cause if you want a beautiful Yaller Dawg

Bert


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> Thanks, Nancy. Being in the same area, I can vouch for Fran having nice dogs. And she is a stickler for genetic health besides. Not being a "field" person, I can't vouch for what Abe's registered name is ;-) Can you help me out with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


FC/AFC Webshire's Honest Abe. Sired 37 FC or AFC's, 9th highest producer if good dog info is right.

This is the dog Fran owned and showed. My recollection was 5th out of 17 but don't ask me if overall or in a class. Abe passed white and she got the white in some pups from Abner and sold him.
SMITH'S LITTLE ABNER 
Registration: SN16124901 Sire: SF550335 
No photo on file 
Breed: LABRADOR RETRIEVER Dam: SM85825801 
Sex: M *Titles: 
Color: BLACK CHIC #: 3810 
Birthdate: May 14 1994 Addtl. Reg. # 


OFA Number Registry Report Date Age Final Conclusion 
LR-72643E25M HIPS Aug 16 1996 25 EXCELLENT 
LR-EL3598M25 ELBOW Aug 16 1996 25 NORMAL 
LR-16136 CERF Dec 4 1996 * 30 NORMAL. TESTED: 96 
* CERF Certification is valid for one year from the date of the exam. 
Sire/Dam Registration Birthdate Sex Relation ELBOW CERF HIPS 
WEBSHIRE'S HONEST ABE SF550335 Apr 7 1989 M Sire LR-EL3337M84 LR-10216 LR-39863G24M 
SMITHS ROSY O'GRADY SM85825801 Jan 15 1991 F Dam LR-8538 LR-53930E34F

A yellow CH Franklin's Pickpocket for Kerrybrook MH, youngest CH/MH,
produced 10 MH 2 QAA, I believe he has a qual placement.

I have some pictures of Charlie and his tail looks thicker. I have pictures of pups out Charlie and a Bubba female to die for.


----------



## SteveL (May 25, 2003)

I agree with rbr Rebel does produce some nice looking yellows. Here's a picture of my girl by Rebel.


----------



## L Noga (Feb 24, 2005)

*..........*

My avatar is Annie, out of Rebel and a Cropper female.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hold on!!! Boss throws some good look'n dogs.....

Angie


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh, and a Harley grandson, Cundari's FC Fox'C's Take it to the Bank is very good looking black passes yellow, in Wis on the MN border.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Cundari's FC Fox'C's Take it to the Bank is very good looking black passes yellow, in Wis on the MN border.


That's the dog I mentioned earlier that Ken has a pup by. He emailed me pics of the dog back whren he was getting his pup and he is awesome. I beleive he has some bench in his pedigree. Mary Howley is the breeder.


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

> Oh, and a Harley grandson, Cundari's FC Fox'C's Take it to the Bank is very good looking black passes yellow, in Wis on the MN border.


I will second that BIG time!! Beautiful animal.


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

There is NO "show", BUT "duel" from the very last duel CH registered in this country...here is his pedigree. VERY impressive (and old) I might add:

http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=21958


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Targander said:


> There is NO "show", BUT "duel" from the very last duel CH registered in this country...here is his pedigree. VERY impressive (and old) I might add:
> 
> http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=21958


Nice, very nice......

Angie


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Targander said:


> There is NO "show", BUT "duel" from the very last duel CH registered in this country...here is his pedigree. VERY impressive (and old) I might add:


Well, that explains his size with dogs in the pedigree like Big River ****, Thunderhead and Dude!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes, Booty, I do like my daughter of Buck, FC Fox-C's Take It To The Bank. She is very tightly line bred. Sired by Buck, her maternal grandmother is a litter mate to Buck. Now with her good looks and very correct feet and legs, I can outcross her to some nice hot field studs and produce my goal of "Dogs that run like hell and look good doing it."

I'm waiting till about December when Crow River's Cougars Mad Max is back in Texas to breed a bitch to him. Under the right all-breed judges, Max could probably score some points in show competition. He already has one Open and two Amateur wins. I was wishing he would title this Summer.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Nan Ruby's boy, FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome is hard to beat also.

I've bred to him twice and LOVE the puppies.....

He passed away, but I heard she had some semen left from him.

She also has a son of "Dean"'s.....by Dean (FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome) and the female that FC AFC "Telli" is out of. Saw him when he was derby age and he was a looker. His name is Andy.

WRL


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Everybody! I've got some time to make a decision but dealing with pedigrees I'm unfamiliar with, I'll put it to good use!

Keep those suggestions coming


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> Oh, and a Harley grandson, Cundari's FC Fox'C's Take it to the Bank is very good looking black passes yellow, in Wis on the MN border.



I was only able to find one picture, but oh my goodness, what a handsome head this dog has


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.stoneridgekennels.com/jacksonstud.html


Has anyone seen this dog in person? Can anyone tell me anything about the health, temperament, etc in his pedigree? (PM negatives, please!)

Thank you!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Buck is 11 and still siring very large litters naturally. I have 3 pictures of Buck and he has an excellent temperament.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Eleanor,

Damm!!!!, that Jackson is a good looking dog.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2005)

*MBIS, MBISS, OTCH, Ch. Camalire Driftway Wallaby, WCX, MH* 

There used to be a great web page on him but I can't find it anymore,

He was Top Labrador in the show ring and has titles in the feild.

Owner Blair Macleod, PEI Canada.

Here is a pic of my pup out of him. The breeders of the dam of my pup are show judges and wanted to take him to National in Toronto, I just don't have the time.


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

Look up High Voltage Retrievers on the web. She has a nice yellow male that has his International Show Champion title(?) and was Senior Hunter at 14 months. His pedigree is nothing but field, with his sire being FC AFC yellowstones tnt explosion(?). He should have gotten his MH this year. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Hold on!!! Boss throws some good look'n dogs.....
> 
> Angie





I agree with Angie. I have a yellow Boss son that I think is a very nice looking dog. However not exactally the show type conformation.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

I think i have 3. cash is the better looking of the 3 but the others are nice.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Anthony said:


> *MBIS, MBISS, OTCH, Ch. Camalire Driftway Wallaby, WCX, MH*



Anthony,

Thanks for the reminder. A couple of friends and I spent some time trying to track down a picture of this dog not too long ago. Then the friend who was looking decided to go with a chocolate dog.... so I didn't hear whether she got information or not.

Your dog looks like a good sized dog. My bitch is *little* Too little to show, and around 60 pounds in show shape, which is what we call it when we let them get a couple extra pounds on them ;-)

Does your dog's breeder have contact info for the owner of the sire? If so, could you please send it to me PM? I know a couple of people who'd be interested in knowing more about him!

Thank you!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

*Good looking field Dogs*

Go into www.tntkennels.ca - off the homepage go into TNT Retrievers
and then into Gunner
aka FC AFC NFTCH AFTCH TNT'S Mr. Peabody Prairiemarsh

I may be biased, but I think he's a "hunk" !


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Good looking field Dogs*



Janice Gunn said:


> Go into www.tntkennels.ca - off the homepage go into TNT Retrievers
> and then into Gunner
> aka FC AFC NFTCH AFTCH TNT'S Mr. Peabody Prairiemarsh
> 
> I may be biased, but I think he's a "hunk" !



Thanks, Janice! And you get bonus points for having a photo of him standing up! 

On a totally unrelated note, I have a young relative of Echo that looks a lot like her. Wonderful pup, just turned a year old, but I have high hopes for him. Congrats on your Am UD!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never seen the dog in person, but judging by the pictures, *Tag-You're **It* is a really nice-looking Boss son. You can see him on Chris Ledford's site: www.wwoadogs.com (I think)


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Ty, High Voltage Pirates Gold SH, was on my list but unfortunately one hip didn't pass OFA. He's available for a hunting dog after he is neutered.



labman52738 said:


> Look up High Voltage Retrievers on the web. She has a nice yellow male that has his International Show Champion title(?) and was Senior Hunter at 14 months. His pedigree is nothing but field, with his sire being FC AFC yellowstones tnt explosion(?). He should have gotten his MH this year. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hookset said:


> I've never seen the dog in person, but judging by the pictures, *Tag-You're **It* is a really nice-looking Boss son. You can see him on Chris Ledford's site: www.wwoadogs.com (I think)


I have seen Tag in person and he is very nice looking and working dog!  

Andy


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

Great choices so far!! It's hard to tell from pictures but, 
Cash and Gunner are definately on my short list, along with Rex. http://www.pin-oak.net/index.asp?page=rex
One of the nicest looking field trial dogs I have personally seen is 
FTCH St.-Lucie Estates Cisco Kid as he is trained locally at Nilak Kennels.
If I was interested in a CH/MH I would look at "Pete" from Kerrybrook Kennels or "Laddy" from Lock On Labradors. 
Mike
P.S. Angie - Can you tell me more about the dog in your avatar?


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

labman52738 said:


> Look up High Voltage Retrievers on the web. She has a nice yellow male that has his International Show Champion title(?) and was Senior Hunter at 14 months. His pedigree is nothing but field, with his sire being FC AFC yellowstones tnt explosion(?). He should have gotten his MH this year. Definitely worth checking out.



Tiger has been neutered and is up for sale. I do not know why.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who wrote to give suggestions, photos, and pedigrees, both on the forum and privately!


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Ken Archer said:


> Ty, High Voltage Pirates Gold SH, was on my list but unfortunately one hip didn't pass OFA. He's available for a hunting dog after he is neutered.
> quote]


Thanks for the answer as to why he has been neutered. Too bad he was used at stud on prelims. I feel for those folks.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Anthony said:


> *MBIS, MBISS, OTCH, Ch. Camalire Driftway Wallaby, WCX, MH*


This dog is Australian bred. Driftway kennels is a very successful show kennel.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

It is my understanding that he suffered a training injury when he was young and that contributed to it. But just to be one the safe side they were going to have him neutered. Depending on the injury, neutering may have been overkill.



luvmylabs23139 said:


> Ken Archer said:
> 
> 
> > Ty, High Voltage Pirates Gold SH, was on my list but unfortunately one hip didn't pass OFA. He's available for a hunting dog after he is neutered.
> ...


----------



## John Bryant (Nov 5, 2004)

Try getting in touch wit Jenny Grasse. She has show labs in addition to her field dogs. She is very knowledgeable and may be a good resource.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*BUZZ*

www.tremblinearth.com

Buzz!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

*nice looking field dogs*

You can also check out my male

http://hometown.aol.com/gmhr1/myhomepage/index.html
He is a Rebel son out of AFC Bams Liberty belle pictures and pedigree are posted. 
cyndi


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Keith,
I couldn't find any info on Buzz on your website. Could you give us the basics?
Thanks,


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*Buzz*

Some of Buzz's info is here:

http://www.retrieve-a-stud.com/LabStuds/TremblinEarthsVoodooChile.html

I will email his pedigree. 

He is a MH (at 2.5 yrs with limited runs) and currently runs open all-age stakes.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Buzz*



okefenokee dawgs said:


> Some of Buzz's info is here:


Keith, he has a great looking head, saw his photo in your RFTN ad. Any photos of the rest of his body?


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Buzz*



Mr Booty said:


> Keith, he has a great looking head, saw his photo in your RFTN ad. Any photos of the rest of his body?




Thanks, Booty! I was afraid to ask! ;-)

I was looking at an ad on the canine classifieds, wondering if I have the nerve to ask for pictures of the parents standing up! 



Eleanor (who does NOT seem to be getting into work mode today)


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*Buzz*

I have an unbelievable photo of him at the WRC but it was done on film. Anyway, check out these links. Shows more of his body. He is ripped from head to toe. He is a naturally lining dog...very easy to work on the line.

http://www.tremblinearth.com/new_site/pictures.htm

Buzz is in both photos in the above link (with the tongue that would make Gene Simmons proud...hard work being Buzz). He is to my left (and identified) in the link below.

http://www.tremblinearth.com/new_site/training.htm


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

hhlabradors said:


> Can anyone give me names of Lab stud dogs from field lines with sound structure and good looks?



Good looks is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, I can't stand most of what prances around a conformation ring....


That said, one of the nicest stud dogs I ever bred a bitch to was Steve & Emily Faith's "Jamie". 

I kept a male out of that breeding that I swear looks just like him (and is qualified for the MN to boot!).


(edit) I did not mean to imply that Jamie would or would not do well in a conformation ring. Only that he would do well in a conformation ring if I were the judge...


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

CNBarnes said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give me names of Lab stud dogs from field lines with sound structure and good looks?
> ...



Hi Chris,

You're right. Good looking is in the eye of the beholder. And I've been so happy that so many eyes participating in this thread have been pretty much in agreement. Without any reference to hating conformation dogs. ;-) ;-)

I'm not looking for a conformation competitor. I've got those. ;-) 

I've gotten many good suggestions, photos, and pedigree info through this thread and by PM. Thanks again to all who sent them!


----------



## Paul Yates (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been told my big ol' yellow male is a good looking dog. You can see him at www.goldleafretrievers.com 

His name is Ace and he is in the stud dog section. He is 79 pounds of pure muscle. As you can tell in the photo he is a tall, athletic and a good looking dog. Of course that is my opinion.

He is 28 months old and is 4 for 5(before the age of 2) in the masters and has won the only sanctioned Q(at 27 months) he ran in. Dave Wilson will get his MH title in the fall and will also run Q's and all age stakes when we get a chance. 

He is off of Alan Pleasant's FC Black Rivers Big Ol' Truck MH who is out of Cropper and my gun dog bitch who is out of Harley and Bold Tiger.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Buzz*



okefenokee dawgs said:


> Shows more of his body. He is ripped from head to toe.


He looks really nice. If you make it to the spillway this Fall for either a trial or hunt test, I'll take some good digital photos of Buzz if you want.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

The link below has a picture of my stud dog Woody. He is lean and still weights 95 pounds and has a nice blocky head.
________
1960 Ford history


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Nolan Nelkenbrecher has a titled field champion with mutiple placings and may have a show champion title by now. Sheryl Young was the breeder of his dog.
I have judged this dog two or three times in all age stakes. Absolutely a solid dog in performance and has the looks. Let the show judges make the decesion about conformation. They may not always appear to be objective but they are more likely to have a better trained eye for picking than us field trial and hunt test people. Independent of our bias. "Show me the titles and/or points"! this being a parody of "Show me the money" the rest is our opinion including my my own.
There was a previous good post with a link to Good Dog Info. That is what we need to see.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

From another thread:

"Go to www.autreykennels.com/chocolateRoux.htm & check out GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux,he's 90 pds of power & out of 2 blks.The best looking choc dog I've ever seen.SRS qualifier,GRHRCH at 2 yrs of age.Very nice dog,has Master passes...Gator Point is using him as there primary stud dog now...They've got frozen for him as well.That's got a high motility....Steven KY"

In case somebody's looking for a chocolate dog and didn't see this. He looks like a nice looking dog


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Eleanor I have to disagree about the best looking chocolate, I believe my chocolate boy is much better looking.
http://baypointkennel.com/NewFiles/Gunner.htm


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Greg,

I had to giggle when I read your post  I sent you a PM. I have blacks and yellows, so the only chocolate I'm personally involved with is the kind that goes straight to my.... hips. I do have friends with chocolates, though, and am glad to have all these dogs getting mention in one thread that I can refer back to and send people to.

Thanks!


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I?ve been told that my big guy is good looking. His sire is a Big River lab with some English bench in his pedigree and his dame is out of Autumn Run kennels, and has a strong field pedigree. Hard driving, a lot of style and BIG (98#). He has been the hardest dog I have ever had but he has also been the most fun. We have had more than our share of problems and he doesn?t have a title but we are trying! His faults are not his, they are mine. :roll: I always wonder what he could become if he had a better trainer. As a pup some conformation folks took an interest in him but he grew into a leaner, longer legged dog that is not popular with the show rings (I don?t think he would be happy there anyway). Here are a few pics of him, not the best quality, they are scanned images.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

My taste was always toward the old Candlewood yellows -- Houston, Cappy, etc. Which in truth probably got their good looks from the Lakeridge line.

A son of Terri Veach's "FC-AFC Rocky" went RD in the upper mountain states some years ago. My wife's Rocky-son "Banner" has an Open placement. The dog in my avatar is a Rocky-son, and is now all grown and is the best looking Lab I have ever seen. But breeding to Rocky for looks can be hit or miss with prepotent bitches.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

You know what's cool about this thread? Getting to see everyone's "children" and how proud everyone is - regardless of pedigree, venue you particpate in, etc....way cool....you guys have some good lookin dogs!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> You know what's cool about this thread? Getting to see everyone's "children" and how proud everyone is - regardless of pedigree, venue you particpate in, etc....way cool....you guys have some good lookin dogs!!


Yup! AND sometimes "beauty is, as beauty does."

Here is my "Belle." The best working retriever I have EVER owned. And her snipy, little tick head.  But I love her to death.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well for me I think Flash is the best ever looking dog - not a bad ribbon collector either - not to mention a hunting machine! He also has the "attitude" of being all that and a bag of chips!










Bullet of the other hand - he's not bad looking if you don't mind his pointy tail! :wink:

FOM


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Good Looking Labradors*

I'm pretty prejudiced, but I think Cruise is a pretty darned good-looking guy!


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Donna Kerr said:


> As a pup some conformation folks took an interest in him but he grew into a leaner, longer legged dog that is not popular with the show rings



Um. He's GORGEOUS. Is he intact?


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

> Um. He's GORGEOUS. Is he intact?


Yes, he is.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Sent you a PM. This is better than the classifieds


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Kevin, maybe it just doesn't show well in the picture, but I don't see Belle as having a snipy little tick head ;-) Bitch's heads are supposed to be more refined. We gotta be pretty, ya know ;-)

Flash and Cruise are handsome guys!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

A lot of goode looking field dogs, but why are they all black or yellow?

Check out: http://adirondac-goldens.com/cody.htm

http://users2.ev1.net/~vintage/PupPacket.htm


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

*good looking field dogs*

This is my baby


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

stevelow said:


> A lot of goode looking field dogs, but why are they all black or yellow?


Well.... some are chocolate  

But they've all been Labs, because I thought purebred puppies might be a nice touch ;-)

That's a good looking Golden retriever you have there, sir.  Mine's a year old, and I am patiently waiting for him to grow a head!


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Let's not forget about the only retriever breed with living dual champions!Another "slightly" prejudiced owner with a purty dawg:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Well Verdell, "White Knight", has one GOOD LOOKIN female, "Lacy", in my opinion. He will have to tell you about her breeding.

I'm supposed to get to run her this Fall!!

Jerry


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: good looking field dogs*



gmhr1 said:


> This is my baby



Nice photo! Congrats on figuring out how to post it. You're way ahead of me in talent in that department. And what a nice head!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*good looking field dogs*

Thanks, it took me forever still can't figure out why his picture is so far to the right . He is sired by Rebel and AFC Bams Liberty Belle MH .
cyndi


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I think Dozer is a looker but he doesn't take pictures well. Seems to always be drunk when the camera's come out. See, thats him on the left.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

This is young Booty Big Shot.
(Booty Raider x Booty Tattoo)

He wants to be a stud one day.
http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot12041uf.jpg


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Does that count as advertising on the forum? :wink:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> Does that count as advertising on the forum? :wink:


Nay! This thread has turned into post one or all of your dogs!


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

*Rip*


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> hhlabradors said:
> 
> 
> > Does that count as advertising on the forum? :wink:
> ...




Yeah, but nobody's posted one of THOSE dog parts before! ;-) Up until now, we've just been satisfied with pictures of the dogs' heads! :lol:


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

"See Alice, I told you it was a pretty swamp."

:wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I think Dozer is a looker but he doesn't take pictures well. Seems to always be drunk when the camera's come out. See, thats him on the left.


I think Dozer is good lookin, too. Not a bad FT dog either. :wink: 

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Good Looking Labradors*



Vicki Worthington said:


> I'm pretty prejudiced, but I think Cruise is a pretty darned good-looking guy!


Well hopefully Bullet gets some of his good looks cause he needs help! :wink: And I'd agree, Cruise is good lookin, but I'm biased too! I like this picture of Cruise better:










He just has that look of mischief on his face...

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*Buzz*

*



He looks really nice. If you make it to the spillway this Fall for either a trial or hunt test, I'll take some good digital photos of Buzz if you want.

Click to expand...

*Thanks,

However, the closest I'll be is Black Warrior in a couple of weeks. Team Tremblin Earth is set to roll (as in tide...man I am good) in Bama.

Maybe see ya in the spring!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Buzz*



okefenokee dawgs said:


> However, the closest I'll be is Black Warrior in a couple of weeks. Team Tremblin Earth is set to roll (as in tide...man I am good) in Bama.
> 
> Maybe see ya in the spring!


Team Booty will be there too! I'll have my camera. May be too much going on but, after we run on Friday I could shoot some.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*buzz*

That would be great. I wish you could see the WRC pic I have...man is it cool. I may have it converted to disc from the negs and post it up...Buzz is *representin' fo sho * (that is ebonics for looking good).


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

OK, in the spirit of our newfound "bump the old threads" fun, I'm bumping this one. (Now that Leah found it. Thanks, Leah!)

Anyone have any new Labrador "hunks" to add?


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

We have nine pics of FC Fox C's Take It To The Bank but they happen to be on our site as we are having a litter with him so I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting the link. Buck is no longer doing natural breedings and all frozen is spoken for now as we just reserved the last batch. http://www.geocities.com/oaklandbaykennels/Litters.html

Sorry in advance if posting the link is out of line but there was a question about pics of Buck and we happen to have some.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I have two bitches that will be bred to FC-AFTCH Money Talks II (FC Running With The Devil X AFC Winifox Penny From Heaven) this Fall or Winter. One litter will be yellows and blacks, the other will be chocolates and blacks.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I drove over to Barb and Jerry Younglove's place to look at their dog AFC Jaybar Click On (Surge). VERY good-looking, powerful dog. Nice head, good bone, structure and coat. Very friendly. I haven't seen him work, but he has lots of trial placements, so I assume he can get the job done. I'm thinking very seriously about breeding my Cruise daughter to him next February.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

FC AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max is a great looking Yellow dog! His pups seem to be getting his great looks too.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black Is a very nice looking dog and the pups my Abe bitch had out of him 10 months ago are very nice looking and SMART.
Chris A will agree with how quick these learn.

Plus you cannot ask for a better pedigree, Lean Mac for a sire and 3XNFC Lottie's full sister for a dam, and he is CMN free
There have been a "few" dogs from Abe and Tank lines that have done pretty well. We are hopeful the be worthy of the legacy in the pedigree.


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

How about FC AFC Crowrivers Mad Max (Yellow).


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's one of Max.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

Nobody's mention Auggie. I personally think he's very good looking and there aren't many more accomplished field dogs than him. I've seen several Auggie dogs and they've all be great lookin dogs.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got to agree with you all on FC-AFC Crow River Cougars Mad Max, that is one fine looking yellow dog. Apparently pretty good at picking up chickens too; as he won the Open 2 weeks ago and took second in the open last week and is qualified for both the 2007 National Amateur & Open. Congrats to Roger Weller, one of the nicer guys in this game on Max. Last time I spoke to Roger he had a litter on the ground out of Max and still had a couple of yellow males available. I'd assume these pups would inherit some good looks & brains from their poppa


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hookset said:


> A couple of weeks ago I drove over to Barb and Jerry Younglove's place to look at their dog AFC Jaybar Click On (Surge). VERY good-looking, powerful dog. Nice head, good bone, structure and coat. Very friendly. I haven't seen him work, but he has lots of trial placements, so I assume he can get the job done. I'm thinking very seriously about breeding my Cruise daughter to him next February.


Ohhhh Yaaaa!!! This gets my vote. Anything out of Click, Quick or Honest Abe gets my vote!!!

Angie


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Look no further. :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I also like dusty's looks especially if you like smaller dogs. I also think Ken Guthries dog Dozer is very good looking.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I have to agree with Angie (shouldn't we always) that anything out of Click -- or Abe or Harley especially Click's sire Quick -- is going to be a good looking dog. Then I'm biased. My BLM Maxx is out of Click and named for his grandsire -- his registered name is The Springwaters Quick To Maxx


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I have to agree with Angie and Ducksoup.I'm biased too.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I really like the looks of FC-AFC My Name is Bocephus. His pictures don't really do him justice.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

VERY NICE LOOKING DOG.


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Another nice looking and running yeller dog would have to be FC AFC HUNTING HILLS CORIANDER.


----------



## smillerdvm (Jun 3, 2006)

Sportsman; While I think Dusty is a great dog with a number of good qualities I wouldn't put looks towards the top of the list. I will agree with the posters regarding Cro Rivers Mad Max, And MY Name is Bocephous as in my opinion those are 2 very handsome gentlemen. IMHO


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw this thread had resurfaced and was thinking about the stud that Dr. Nate picked....before reading that Nate already mentioned him!

One day I hope to *Meet Joe Black* in person! :wink:


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

smillerdvm said:


> Sportsman; While I think Dusty is a great dog with a number of good qualities I wouldn't put looks towards the top of the list./quote]
> 
> Actually I think he would be very far down on the list!


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

I saw an ad in "The Shooting Times" on Thursday that had as its banner a cracking picture of the tribe at Bedgebrook Gundogs; I can't scan it, it's too wee. However going on to their website I found this snap.










I want that big dark yellow fellow looking straight at the camera! The site has some pedigree info. www.bedgebrookgundogs.co.uk

Regards
Eug

PS no commercial interest on my part, just think they are nice dogs.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> I saw an ad in "The Shooting Times" on Thursday that had as its banner a cracking picture of the tribe at Bedgebrook Gundogs; I can't scan it, it's too wee. However going on to their website I found this snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coming from a farm boy I would hate to built fence in your country!!!!

Yes those are very nice looking labs!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I like a dog with bone, substance AND a good head and pleasing expression. I just think males should not be mistaken for females, but I'll take a female that looks and runs like a male anyday.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I like a dog with bone, substance AND a good head and pleasing expression. I just think males should not be mistaken for females, but I'll take a female that looks and runs like a male anyday.


As a disciple of Dr. Jan Bonsma, I believe that males should look like males and females should look like females. Females that look like males when carried to the extreme can result in lots of infertility problems, but that's another thread.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

I too like a good looking dog out of field working lines. Monica Cunardi has what I considered and outstanding male who is QAA. I own a full sister to him, Kate, out of a younger litter. Outstanding field pedigree sired by FC Fox C Take It To The Bank. If you want head, marking ability, and drive this is the total package. Wait to we breed Kate to our good looking Stoney who is also QAA with 2 MH passes, out of FC, AFC Fox Hollow's Little Buddy. I can't wait to see their pups.
Brett








Kate








Stoney


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Females that look like males when carried to the extreme can result in lots of infertility problems, but that's another thread.


I'm talking about a nice head on a feminine female with bone as opposed to snipey-not a masculine look. I have never had fertility issues with my females.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I like a dog with bone, substance AND a good head and pleasing expression. I just think males should not be mistaken for females, but I'll take a female that looks and runs like a male anyday.


 My feelings EXACTLY!!


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

> Sportsman; While I think Dusty is a great dog with a number of good qualities I wouldn't put looks towards the top of the list.


That's my dog...not Dusty. :lol: He is out of Dusty though. I'm more of a fan of the sleeker looking dogs. "Blaze" shown in the previous post and now below is, IMO, a great looking dog, but I'm partial. No hard feelings here, everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> I want that big dark yellow fellow looking straight at the camera! www.bedgebrookgundogs.co.uk


OK Colonel you can have that one. I'll take the 3rd from the left looking to the left of the camera. 

They've got a nice looking group of dogs.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

A bitch who I always thought was nice looking was FC AFC Morgan La Fae of Buckshot. I probably butchered the end of her name. She was small. I've never seen any of her get.

I don't remmeber her pedigree off the top of my head.

Tom


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

My Noodle girl has been likened to a male dog :roll:, but I think she has a nice head.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's one for ya'll. He's long gone though.

NFC CFC Mi-Cris Sailor


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nobody has mentioned the recently deceased FC-AFC Candlewoods Rebel Ridge PDQ. Outstanding dog with over 100AA pts and drop dead good looking.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Totally agree with mjh 345 -- Quick was an awesome looking dog and also producer of great looking dogs -- his recent advertised breeding should have some very fine looking dogs in it -- as I've already noted in previous post I've got a Quick grandson who is a very handsome male


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

Since everyone else posted what they think are good lookers.....
Here's my Tucker, you've probably all seen these before though.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm partial to FC Regi.









FC Izzy isn't bad either.








I think I've posted these before too.
Carrie


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Alright, I posted how handsome my BLM Maxx is -- see for yourself at http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39315 -- of course I'm just a little biased (and thanks to Greg Seddon for originally posting this picture -- I'm a techie wannabe) -- Maxx takes after his sire Click and grandsire Quick


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Regi is a good looking dog. Also saw some pics of Fox c take it to he bank and he was a muscular god looking stud.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I think that Lean Mac was a good looking stud too -- he certainly threw good looking dogs (ie. Patton, Cruise, Ford, Gates, etc.) -- then again Waldorf's High Tech was a very nice looking YLM -- for the record so was The Marathon Man -- and going back a ways, anything out of Itchin To Go such as those up here in the Great White North like CNAFC The Shooter (owned by Peter Mottola) and CFC CAFC Goibng Going Josh (owned by Lorne Langevin)


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

This one is a real thinker in training. It's like he knows what I'm saying.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

To kjrice
I wonder if the Continental Kennel Club would register this dog -- sorry Chris, I just couldn't help myself (sorry to further hijack this interesting thread)


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Every body has already seen this guy but I'll put his picture up anyway because I like him..Another Click/Quick/Abe dog. Otter


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> To kjrice
> I wonder if the Continental Kennel Club would register this dog -- sorry Chris, I just couldn't help myself (sorry to further hijack this interesting thread)


My public apologies for misinterpreting your comments Mike!

I ask that you let go of the ConKC humor. Your comment is cute, but let's let it go now, can we?

Chris

P.S. I have spoken live with a gentleman from Mississippi who tells me he is more than ready to call you at his own expense to answer some questions you apparently have asked him.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Bill Schuna said:


> Here's one for ya'll. He's long gone though.
> 
> NFC CFC Mi-Cris Sailor


There are some nice looking labs, but this fellow looks very nice.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

My Rooster son out of an Abe daughter. 

Erins Edge Bada Boom QAA (Rizzo) who is as sweet as he looks


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Nobody has mentioned the recently deceased FC-AFC Candlewoods Rebel Ridge PDQ. Outstanding dog with over 100 AA pts and drop dead good looking.


Depends on the bitch he is bred to when it comes to looks and everything else. Quick is a very handsome dog. I bred my male to a bitch by Quick(Quick x NAFC Gusto bitch) and she is little bitty thang and the pups look like her.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I've seen some dogs out of Blackwater Rudy that would be hard to top.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks to everyone except KJ who replied, both on the forum and privately. Lots to look at, lots to think about! I appreciate all of it!


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

hhlabradors said:


> http://www.stoneridgekennels.com/jacksonstud.html
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this dog in person? Can anyone tell me anything about the health, temperament, etc in his pedigree? (PM negatives, please!)
> ...


I am the Breeder on Jackson. Call Katie (Jackson's owner) for all his details on him and what he is producing. That whole "Eba" X "Oats" litter was not only nice looking, but have had no concerns on anyhealth problems. The whole litter to my knowledge passed hips (either pennhip or OFA/prelims. All the pups from Jacksons litter also passed CERF as 7 week olds  

Here is an example of what the "others" from Jackson's bitch looks like...this is his half sister "Reba" which I believed titled too. Yes, this is a BITCH...lol

http://www.working-retriever.com/photogal/labs/rsreba.html

"Oats" produced some of the best lookers (and scenting ability) in my breeding program. PM me for more photo's and info if interested.


----------

